# Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.



## Arkanion5721 (24. Dezember 2014)

*Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*

Hallo PCGH´ler

Ich habe vor meine neue Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme nun in meinen WaKü Kreislauf einzubauen nachdem ich die Karte nun ein paar Tage getestet habe, jedoch kann ich keinen passen Kühlkörper für diese Karte finden, zuerst habe ich mir diesen Kühler angeschaut: EK Water Blocks EK-FC980 GTX Nickel Acetal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
jedoch sollte dieser Kühler ebenfalls nicht passen.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Kühler in Verbindung mit dieser Grafikkarte gemacht oder kennt auf Anhieb einen passen Kühlkörper? 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*

Da wirst du wohl lange suchen.

Mein Tip: Eine 970 im "Ref-Design" kaufen, dort gibt es Wasserkühler wie Sand am Meer.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch einen anfertigen lassen, was natürlich ins Geld geht.


----------



## Arkanion5721 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl lange suchen.
> 
> Mein Tip: Eine 970 im "Ref-Design" kaufen, dort gibt es Wasserkühler wie Sand am Meer.
> 
> Alternativ kannst du dir auch einen anfertigen lassen, was natürlich ins Geld geht.



Ich habe mitbekommen das Alphacool Kühlkörper für Custom-PCB´s anfertig die nicht mal so teuer im Preis liegen, dort werde ich mal nach den Feiertagen anfragen.
Meine Karte kann ich aufgrund von einem BIOS Flash nicht mehr zurückgeben also werde ich mir wohl eine zweite 980 Amp! holen sobald mein Portmonnaie es wieder zulässt und dann mit 2. Custom Kühlkörpern.


----------



## Ryle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



> Meine Karte kann ich aufgrund von einem BIOS Flash nicht mehr zurückgeben


Dann flasht doch das Originalbios wieder drauf und fertig.

Wieso kaufst du dir auch eine Karte für die es keinen Full Cover Kühler gibt wenn du die in deinen Kreislauf einbinden willst?! Sowas weiß man doch vorher.
Die Alphacool Custom Dinger sind keine Fullcover sondern kühlen aktiv nur die GPU, alles andere bekommt einen passiven Kühlkörper.


----------



## Arkanion5721 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



Ryle schrieb:


> Dann flasht doch das Originalbios wieder drauf und fertig.
> 
> Wieso kaufst du dir auch eine Karte für die es keinen Full Cover Kühler gibt wenn du die in deinen Kreislauf einbinden willst?! Sowas weiß man doch vorher.
> Die Alphacool Custom Dinger sind keine Fullcover sondern kühlen aktiv nur die GPU, alles andere bekommt einen passiven Kühlkörper.



Unter: Review and select water blocks | Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition 4GB GDDR5 (ZT-90203-10P) | CoolingConfigurator.com stand vor meinem Kauf noch unter Fullcover "Coming Soon" nun steht dort aber "Sorry, we have no plans to make any waterblocks for this position. Thank you." 
Das ist einer der Punkte die mich gerade aufregt, eigentlich war das einer der Faktoren die mich zum Kauf entschlossen haben.

Ein Mitglied von einem CS Board hat Bilder seiner 2 Alphacool Custom Fullcover Kühler inkl. Backplate für die ASUS 980 Strix DC2OC gepostet als es noch keine Serien-Kühlkörper für diese Karten gab,  und er schrieb das er nur knapp unter 200€ bezahlt hätte und das für 2 Kühlkörper, ich habe ihn bereits angeschrieben ob man die nur bekommen kann wen man sozusagen in die "Family&Friends" Kategorie gehört, oder auch als "normaler" Kunde,warte jedoch noch auf die Antwort.
In der "Höllenmaschiene 6" von PC-Welt sind ebenfalls Custom Fullcover Kühler von Alphacool verbaut wobei ein Preis von 80€ genannt wurde,  jetzt bleibt nur offen ob die jeder bekommen kann.

//Edit: Wegen dem BIOS: Ist es nicht möglich herauszufinden ob dann vorher ein Custom BIOS und darauffolgend das Update-Bios von Zotac auf der Karte war? Es geht ja auch die Garantie verloren sofern man dies macht und ich meine gelesen zu haben das Hersteller dies einsehen können.


----------



## Ryle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



> Wegen dem BIOS: Ist es nicht möglich herauszufinden ob dann vorher ein Custom BIOS und darauffolgend das Update-Bios von Zotac auf der Karte war? Es geht ja auch die Garantie verloren sofern man dies macht und ich meine gelesen zu haben das Hersteller dies einsehen können.


Nein. Solange du die Karte nicht physisch gegrillt hast ist alles grün. Es gab und gibt schließlich auch Situationen wo du ein anderen Bios flashen musst. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art, aber in dem Fall würden das wohl einige machen. Ist natürlich dumm wenn EKWB den Kühler erst ankündigt und dann canceled.

Wie schon gesagt sind die Alphacool Anfertigungen keine wirklichen Full Cover Kühler, sondern nur ein universeller GPU Block mit einem großen passiven Kühlkörper der eben speziell für die Karte angepasst wird. Gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen, aber dann nicht für 100€ das Stück. Einen echten Fullcover speziell fertigen zu lassen ist ein morz Aufwand.


----------



## Arkanion5721 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



Ryle schrieb:


> Nein. Solange du die Karte nicht physisch gegrillt hast ist alles grün. Es gab und gibt schließlich auch Situationen wo du ein anderen Bios flashen musst. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art, aber in dem Fall würden das wohl einige machen. Ist natürlich dumm wenn EKWB den Kühler erst ankündigt und dann canceled.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt sind die Alphacool Anfertigungen keine wirklichen Full Cover Kühler, sondern nur ein universeller GPU Block mit einem großen passiven Kühlkörper der eben speziell für die Karte angepasst wird. Gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen, aber dann nicht für 100€ das Stück. Einen echten Fullcover speziell fertigen zu lassen ist ein morz Aufwand.



Danke für das beseitigen dieser Wissenslücke, ist aufjedenfall gut zu Wissen 

Ich frage mich gerade ob es einen enormen unterschied macht wenn die VRM´s nicht so ganz gut gekühlt werden da ich mir in den letzten Stunden,wenn ich Zeit hatte, an die 100 Test´s zu GTX 980 Karten durchgelesen habe, besonders in  denen das OC-Potential angemerkt wird,bis jetzt konnte ich keine andere Karte herauslesen die stabile 1520Mhz  @Stock Voltage schafft bis auf die EVGA 980 Classified für die, laut EKWB, auch bald ein FullCover mit Backplate kommen soll, das Problem liegt jetzt wieder darin das ich nicht wieder von einer Spontanentscheidung von EKWB dazu gezwungen werden möchte umzudenken und ich meine jetzige Karte nicht mehr lange zurückgeben kann :/ .

Sofern es keinen großen unterschied macht wenn die VRM`s nicht so gut gekühl sind würde ich meine Zotac behalten und mir einen Custom Waterblock von Alphacool holen, ansonsten werde ich wohl (auch wenn es wieder nach hinten losgehen könnte) die EVGA 980 Classified holen und warten bis der Fullcover von EKWB rauskommt.

//Edit:

Sofern mir jemand noch Erfahrungsberichte zu evtl. "besseren" OC Karten als der EVGA 980 Classy hat, die schon oder bald einen Fullcover Waterblock von den bekannten Herstellern bekommen, würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn er diese hier mitteilen könnte 

//Edit²:

Ich habe mich nun dafür entschieden die EVGA 980 Classy zu holen und meine Zotac zurückzugeben, EKWB hat den Release des Fullcover WB für Januar 2015 angekündigt, also wird sowas wie bei meiner Zotac wohl nichtmehr passieren


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*

Dir ist schon klar das es auf die Chipgüte ankommt welche Karte wie viel Takt macht ?
Das hat mit Hersteller und Modell nichts zu tun.
Es gibt auch z.B. eine Strix die ohne Spannungserhöhung 1750 mhz macht.


----------



## Arkanion5721 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kühler, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition.*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es auf die Chipgüte ankommt welche Karte wie viel Takt macht ?
> Das hat mit Hersteller und Modell nichts zu tun.
> Es gibt auch z.B. eine Strix die ohne Spannungserhöhung 1750 mhz macht.



Das ist mir bewusst, jedoch werden die Chips bei z.B der EVGA Classy , Zotac AMP! EE oder ASUS Matrix Platinum selektiert, auf mein Glück hoffen möchte ich nicht wirklich, BEIDE 980 Strix von einem bekannten machen z.B nur +55 respektive +60 Mhz mit.......^^  
Und irgendwann ist  ohne OV Schluss und dann kommt es auf die Qualität der VRM´s und Mosfets an, deswegen habe ich mich nun für 2. EVGA Classy entschieden die eine relativ hohe "Mindest-Chipgüte" besitzen und so ziehmlich die besten VRM´s die momentan auf einer 980 verbaut werden.


----------

